# crusty deep snow + dog = ****



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Only went one drop tonight..... cooling off pretty quick. Had a nice walk through the icy crusty snow, but then .6 miles later there he was.

[ame=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v622/cj8joe/?action=view&current=DSCI0459.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

thanks for sharing the video. i enjoyed it. good looking dog.
good job on getting one treed. it had to be tough with the crusty frozen snow. 

later, dave


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Hey Joey nice vid....ran fred sat 1 den, 1 hole in ditch, and 1 on the outside, ran natty sun, 1 den seen the ***** inside, 1 on the outside. Lets run this week if you want.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

saturday is looking pretty good mike!

shoot in a bow league tomorrow night, and im going to some cage fights friday night. Saturday looks WARMMMMMM. I'll give ya a call.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey Joey,

This is the Cord female I got off Ben. Shes 9 months old and the B&T is 8 months old. They treed this one tonight in the 18degree blowing snow.










This is about a week ago....


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

congrats on the *****


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice Bigwoods!

Is she doing pretty good for ya?


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

I think shes doing a pretty good job for 9 months old. She will run track pretty good, trees hard as long as I can get there quick and will flat out fight a ****. She still needs some work though for sure. She won't cast out far or for very long yet. She won't stay treed long alone if I'm not close and will bark alot around the tree going back and forth some on the track. Shes just a pup yet though and it'll all come together.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Good luck with her this spring! Can't wait, I've got one now that needs to be in the woooooods!! and not when its -2 wind chill


----------

